# My Hornwort is crazy



## Killabee (Feb 23, 2010)

thought id throw a pic or two in here of the new set up because of this *monstrous* Hornwort i have in my tank


----------



## Killabee (Feb 23, 2010)

dont know if the pictures do justice for this floating plant but this is a 120g tank and this plant used to drape all the way across the whole tank and down each side.. but the original owner took half for his other tank before he sold it to me.


----------



## pygo_sale_907 (Feb 26, 2010)

WOW that is the sickest tank ive ever seen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks good.. I like the look of hornwort just hate all them little needles that get into your filters..


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

looks good..ya just need to paint the back or something.

I have hornwart in my 10 gallon for my cherry shrimp and had it in my Mac tank...Pain the arse all those needles!!


----------



## Killabee (Feb 23, 2010)

update.. yeah those needles made my Intakes on my filters look like they had an Afro every single morning so i dumped the hornwort









It was a beautiful plant though


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

damn that plant was big


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nevermind. i failed


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

His Majesty said:


> nevermind. i failed


What's new...


----------

